# 2 New Cozy Tubes!!



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

10.5" $16
Neutral colors, very pretty
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v505/myraven00/MyFamily/Misc/105inchNeutral-1.jpg

11.25" $16
Neutral colors opposite of the one above
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v505/myraven00/MyFamily/Misc/IMG_3084-1.jpg

I still have Lil Ditty Bags

I will still make Cozy tube if you want to prepay an aditonal $3 for color. 
Otherwise I will keep you posted when I get more!

(S/H already included on all of these, otherwise noted below)
7 - 9" $14 / 10 - 12" $16

*S/H = (already added in price) up to 3; 4 or 5 is a fee of $11 will apply.
Delivery Conformation ADD $1*
they are durable and safe.
I have used them with ferrets and rats.
Have sold elsewhere to ferret, rat, and degu mommies.
I'm sure they would be great for any little fuzzy butts!

Here's a few that I have already sold:
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v505/myraven00/MyFamily/Misc/

**I also have available little ditty bags**
They range in sizes from 2"x2" to 3"x4" / $3 each
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v505/myraven00/MyFamily/Misc/LiLDittyBags2-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v505/myraven00/MyFamily/Misc/LiLDittyBags1-1.jpg

They are great to carry a few asprins, advil, aleve in ur purse; keep chapstick in it; change; give as gifts ;D


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY Tubes! 7 available!*

there's 7 now


There's 6 again!

Make that *5*!


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY Tubes! 5 available!!*

There's More!


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY Tubes! 7 available!!*

Bump Too!


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: COZY Tubes! 7 available!!*

These are really cute, but I would be so afraid of my boys getting their nails stuck in them. (I've gone through that before, bloody toes are no fun) Have you tested them to see how they do with toenails?


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY Tubes! 7 available!!*

tested for years with my ferrets. Have been used with my rats. Sold to other rattie, gerbil, and degu mommies.
Yeah, I wouldnt even try to sell one if I had ever had even one complaint.


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY Tubes! 6 available!!*

I find it amusing that there are over 150 curious ppl looking on here but no bites on this board. lol, just amusing, that's all.
;D


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY Tubes! 5 available!!*

More Pink Camo!


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY Tubes! 6 available!! Availablity in OP*

MUCH burgandy added!
;D


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY Tubes! 3 available!! Availablity in OP*

Now there's only burgandy left!


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY Tubes! 3 available!! Availablity in OP*

About to have some royal blue, it's coming along beautifully!!


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY TUBES! *5* available!! Availablity in OP*

BUMP


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY TUBES! *6* available!! Availablity in OP*

bump


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY TUBES! *6* available!! Availablity in OP*

Hope U love love love my new favorite!!!
I WILL be making at least 1 more just like it!


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY TUBES! *6* available!! Availablity in OP*

Bump! 

Multi Colored one added!


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY TUBES! *5* available!! Availablity in OP*

bump
8)


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY TUBES! *7* available!! Availablity in OP*

2 new colors added in the OP!


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY TUBES! *7* available!! Availablity in OP*

b
u
m
p


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY TUBES! *7* available!! Availablity in OP*

B
U
M
P


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY TUBES! *7* available!! Availablity in OP*

bumped 
;D


----------



## HappyRats (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: COZY TUBES! *7* available!! Availablity in OP*

I have one of these and they are awesome!!


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: COZY TUBES! *7* available!! Availablity in OP*



HappyRats said:


> I have one of these and they are awesome!!


Y 
Thank U HR!
~ BG


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: April Fool's Sale! $13 each! COZY TUBES! *7* 2day only!*

April Fool's Sale Today Only!


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: I will custom make Cozy Tubes for a while*

just so you know


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

2 new Cozy Tubes in the OP!
;D


----------



## SmartAlec (Dec 5, 2008)

B
U
M
P


----------

